# Centrifugal supercharger



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Did you ever feel you bought the wrong Car? How did you enhance your Turbocharger. Many states don't do the Smog thing anymore. California does but I only had to Smog my brand new one day old Arizona spec Cruze once when it had 40 miles on it. My rural area is exempt from further follow up Smog tests.


----------



## MCcruze78 (Jul 31, 2017)

I'm in cali so that's the where my problem is. I bought a new turbocharger with larger A/R turbine housing but I didn't just slap it on the car, it's still in a box in my garage. Want to make sure my car can handle the power before I'm mobbing down the freeway and my engine blows. I still have other mods to do before installation, but I'm exceeding my budget with what I've done already so is on pause. But my car hasn't been able to pass smog since I upgraded my exhaust and that was the second thing i did to my car so I've already been dealing with this issue. But the I have been designing a chevy cruze concept for shits and giggles and I might possible bring it to life one day and if a centrifugal supercharger would be any better than what I am doing to my car now I might just sell the turbo and try it out. But being the first one to do this I'm a bit skeptical. I don't know many people that even do this in general to any cars.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

How would a supercharger pass if a turbo won't?

No one's supercharged a Cruze. If you've ever driven a Mini Cooper S, they sound cool, but they're kinda annoying on tiny engines. 

If you haven't tuned your Cruze yet, start there. There's a lot of untapped potential still in the car. Then think about the BNR GTX14 or other turbo upgrades, as well as building up the motor to handle it (valve springs, possibly pistons, etc).


----------



## MCcruze78 (Jul 31, 2017)

All I've been doing is building the car up to handle the turbo. That's why I haven't installed it. But turbos don't have CARB tags so they don't pass smog unless they're factory built for stock dealership vehicles. Supercharger won't either unless you use a centrifugal supercharger wich I've heard come with CARB tags, your smog tester can enter in the number on the tag and you will then pass smog


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

MCcruze78 said:


> All I've been doing is building the car up to handle the turbo. That's why I haven't installed it. But turbos don't have CARB tags so they don't pass smog unless they're factory built for stock dealership vehicles. Supercharger won't either unless you use a centrifugal supercharger wich I've heard come with CARB tags, your smog tester can enter in the number on the tag and you will then pass smog


In short, no. No one has done what you wish to do especially to the point of California regulations. The only turbo upgrade you could do and pass visually is the BNR turbo.


----------



## Celdwist (Nov 17, 2016)

Someone has... it's from a Toyota motor. It sounds kinda weird
https://youtu.be/bqIYfzKj190


----------



## TheAllmighty1 (Dec 22, 2021)

Celdwist said:


> Someone has... it's from a Toyota motor. It sounds kinda weird


They have another video where the engine is dialed in with that supercharger and it sounds a lot better:


----------

